# PS2 Parental Controls



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Hey everyone, ok, last year i got a ps2, and i have no idea where the instructions went. Just about every movie i play on it(DVD) is PG-13 so i keep having to enter the code. I was wondering what im supposed to do to turn that off. Ive tried lots of things, but none have worked.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try 0000, I think that's the backup number for all the PS2's.

Oh, I thought you were looking for the code...try going into the settings or something once you've entered that number.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

yeah i was the one who set the code. Im just trying to not have to enter it.


----------



## cheese (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah that bugs me too, does any1 know how?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

ya me to it always asks for code


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

....it's 4 numbers...at least it doesn't have you fill out like your name, address, occupation, phone number, and SS number every time.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

as opposed to...


----------



## crosean (Feb 14, 2004)

Once you are at the menu of the DVD you can press the select button. The icon directly above the stop button on the on-screen menu is the setup menu for the DVD options. If you select that you can turn the parental controls off and never have to put that stupid password in for a pg-13 movie.


----------



## whimzywim (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok this is how you fix that-the directions are long and detailed, but just think of the fact that you wont have to enter a password for every dvd. Here we go: Turn off your ps2. then turn it on and insert the dvd. when it asks you to temporarily change parental controls to whatever level say yes. It then asks you for your password-hit select, it should now say delete password. enter the password 7444. it'll ask you to create a new password-make it 0000. itll ask you to confirm-enter 0000. it then should say registration complete and will continue to dvd menu. start playing the movie. once the movie begins playing press select. you should have a bunch of icons-click on the stop icon-the movie should stop playing, bring up the icons again by pressing select and the stop button should be grey even though you r highlighting it. if it is still blue press it again. once the stop button is grey, even though you r highlighting it, click on the icon underneath the 7-looks like a briefcase and is called setup. hit the right directional button until you r at the custom setup screen. hit the down directional button until you are on the parental control setting. hit the right directional button. it should ask for your password-enter 0000. press the down directional button until you are at level. press the right directional button. press up on the directional button until you reach the desired level (off is at the very top). click x. go back to the original icon list and press play. play the movie to make sure it plays. DO NOT TURN OFF PS2. once the movie is playing, press the eject button and remove the dvd. close the tray. once the tray is closed turn off the ps2 by using the switch on the back of the ps2. Wait at least 5 seconds. turn your ps2 back on and insert the dvd. the settings should be saved and you should be able to play dvds without the annoying parental controls. I know these instructions are long, but i needed to make them as detailed as possible inorder to make sure everyone can do this correctly. I received these instructions straight from the tech support people at sony and it worked-good luck.


----------

